# Kveik no krausen



## Ronwales (13/8/20)

im using labmans kveik for the first time in a xpa recipe starting gravity 1.050. I didn't use any nutrient and have no krausen on day 4 .
Should i add yeast energizer to kick start it?


----------



## Hangover68 (13/8/20)

You shouldn't need any, what temp did you pitch at and current temp ?


----------



## Ronwales (13/8/20)

Hangover68 said:


> You shouldn't need any, what temp did you pitch at and current temp ?


Pitched at 30°c it is now at 38°c im af 1.020 so must be pretty close to finishing


----------

